# Redskins Games



## HailttRedskins (Oct 21, 2008)

I took these with my Canon Powershot A310, don't feel like taking the DSLR with me to the game, afraid something might happen to it, we know what happens at games with beer.

These are just various images from the Saints, Cardinals, Rams and Browns games:




































Not much you can do at a game, but heh, hopefully it's decent.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 21, 2008)

wow great quality for p&s hmm lol did you post process all the images?


----------



## HailttRedskins (Oct 21, 2008)

Haha yeah I did, had to darken (multiply) and sharpen them up a bit.


----------



## 15two3 (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow beautiful


----------



## momof3girls (Oct 25, 2008)

Great pics! GO SKINS!!


----------



## Unreal Tuner (Oct 28, 2008)

I actually have some shot from the Skins vs. Cardinals game.  Nice pics!  Go Skins!!  6-2 baby!


----------



## cherry30 (Oct 29, 2008)

They're great pictures. I love them all.


----------

